# Motherboards



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi

I am looking to purchase a new motherboard for my computer as mine is damaged. I sent it back but the company could not offer me a replacement as this model is discontinued and said they do not have a like to like replacement. The motherboard I had is a Gigabyte ga z97x-gaming 5.
My computer is a custom build that I got made up two years ago. I want one equally as good or better. Is there anything out there that someone can recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Have a look at Novatech Ravinder, you can speak to them on online chat too and see what the closest match is and compatibility etc..

HTH


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

^^ Agreed. Novatech are a top company. It's definitely where I would go for a new motherboard.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

If it’s a Z97 then guessing you’re rocking a Haswell or Haswell Refresh Intel chip?

Unless you want to upgrade your CPU (and RAM) then you’re probably looking at eBay, as I’m not sure you’re going to find any retailer selling a board that old...

I would personally go with ASUS if you can. 

Do you definitely need a Z97 board? If your intel chip isn’t unlocked (K series) you could save a bit of money and just get a H97 board.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advise. I don’t really know much about computers.

The CPU I have is intel core i7-4790k 4.0Ghz quad core processor.

Memory is G.skill ripjaws z series 32gb (4x8gb) DDR 3 1866 memory.

Thanks.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Ravinder said:


> Thanks for the advise. I don't really know much about computers.
> 
> The CPU I have is intel core i7-4790k 4.0Ghz quad core processor.
> 
> ...


Yea that's a Haswell Refresh. I have a i7 4770k (Haswell), but it shares the same chipset (1150), so I have a Z87 motherboard.

Because the newer boards have a different socket (for the newer 1151 chips), you have to buy a Z97 board. You're around 3 generations behind the latest, so no stores will stock brand new Z97 boards anymore.

If you wanted to, you could buy a motherboard and upgrade to a new CPU, but that would also mean new RAM, as it won't support DDR3 memory. You will need DDR4. Suddenly you're basically upgrading the entire rig....!

Personally I would just have a look on eBay for a decent used or refurb Z97 board. As I said, personally I would recommend ASUS.


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

Personally I'd go Ryzen 2, you'd get more for your money and probably a cheaper board to boot.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Asus-z97...rd-/112981291986?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's advise. I may upgrade it at a later date.



Andy from Sandy said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Asus-z97...rd-/112981291986?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


Is this motherboard just as good as my old one? And compatible?

Thanks.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

It is compatible as it uses the same z97 chipset.

I am a fan of ASUS which is why I googled it.

I don't think there is a lot of difference between either board.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Andy from Sandy said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Asus-z97...rd-/112981291986?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


Yea perfect. Something like that :thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

It's the one currently supporting my activities here and now with a i7-4790K.

Getting on a bit now and I was looking to upgrade but I will need pretty much a complete pc.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Andy from Sandy said:


> It's the one currently supporting my activities here and now with a i7-4790K.
> 
> Getting on a bit now and I was looking to upgrade but I will need pretty much a complete pc.


I've been meaning to swap my Gigabyte board for an ASUS for a while now. Bought it second hand along with the i7-4770K, and to be fair it's been fine, but the USB ports don't all work.

Main reason for getting it was that it was an easy board to create a Hackintosh with...

I upgraded my GPU from a GTX770 to a second hand GTX980ti liquid cooled though....which I RMA'ed as the pump noise was horrendous....gave me a GTX 1070 liquid cooled but had the same issue so got that RMA'ed and now have an air cooled 1070ti! Not bad considering I paid £300 for the second hand 980ti!

EVGA have one of the best customer services I've ever dealt with :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advise. I will have a look at purchasing that board.


----------

